# Calphalon skillet



## operivy (Oct 5, 2005)

Well i needed a good, affordable heavy skillet. I found a 12 inch Calphalon Contemporary non stick for 39.99. Does anyone have an opinion on this skillet?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

If you want heavy, as in high thermal capacitance, consider cast iron (especially Lodge). Inexpensive and, if properly cared for, non-stick and will become a family heirloom.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I like cast iron but it has limited uses in my opinion. I can't flip my 10" Lodge so forget a 12".

$40 for a 12" calphalon sounds like deal to me. I paid that much for a no name brand at a cooks warehouse store.

I'd say go for it.

Jock


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can flip my 10" cast iron skillets. I did an egg over easy the other day and surprised my daughter who was going to eat the egg. 

I've got a Calphalon 12" Stainless that I like quite well. I'd probably have gone no name for an aluminum teflon skillet as Jock mentioned if I were in the market.

Phil


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

i own two of the calphalon 12" non-stick anodized aluminum pans (but not the contemporary which is a different handle shape) and i use them a lot. the non-stick has not flaked off after many years of use and with the usual care for non-stick. they take a little while to heat but are fairly even heating. i got mine for $29.99 as a "special" at bed, bath, and beyond, but the $39.99 is a good, fair price.

i think a better buy is at a local restaurant supply where you can get a heavy NSF approved aluminum excalibur non-stick 12" pan for around $20.00 ... then you can have TWO pans for the price of one.


----------



## operivy (Oct 5, 2005)

Well i ordered it. Is the differnet handle shape the only difference in Contemporary and Simply Calphalon? I guess it just looks better to some people. Guess thats why i have a wusthoff culinar instead of a grand prix lol.


----------

